# Ti22 | Evo 9 (joint) 2013 Japfest winner preparation & much more



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ti22 | Evo 9 (joint) 2013 Japfest winner | preparation & much more*

Afternoon everyone! Been dying to showcase all the work we've done on this car for a while now.

A South Wales Evo which is well known on the show scene. We initially detailed this car over 3 years ago, and have since prepared it for quite a few shows. Generally the owner comes and does the engine bay and metal work while I do the rest of the car!

Link on the Ti22 site to the original detail is here:
http://www.ti22.co.uk/gallery_detailing.asp?p=Evo 9 Show Car

Over the last year we've done quite a bit more than the usual to it, so I thought I'd write this to show what other services we offer that compliment our detailing.

First up, the headlights used to look like this (standard EVO 9)



The owner wanted a new look, so the bumper and headlights were removed:



and the lights split:





So we could paint the insides black (rather than the dark chrome), de tango the indicator and do the red eye 'terminator' mod. The lights were then resealed, polished in and out and refitted:





Looking perfect!



We also cleaned everything underneath the arches, and painted the hubs:





The wheels were also refurbed, whilst the coilovers were also cleaned and adjusted.

The owner did his normal top job with the britemax twins under the bonnet:



While we did some misc fitting of parts (fire extinguisher) removed large numberplate holder and fit small plate, debadged the bootlid and fitted new badges.. and did the little things like paint the strut brace bolts:



And did any touch ups needed:





G techniq C4 restored the plastic trim:



Of course the paint was corrected. The LSP's were Swissvax Divine, G techniq C4 on the plastics &Autofinesse Mint Rims on the wheels (inside and out).

The fininshed shots - The darker ones are at 5am on the way to Japfest.. sorry for the lack of light! The sunny ones are pre rallyday last year (you'll notice the wheels are still bronze before we re did them for the client in Charcoal anthracite)























]

Thanks for reading!

Some great pictures of the car (with some ladies!) at the end/ bottom of evogeof's Japfest photo thread on the MLR

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=452009&highlight=japfest

James.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

love this car just the way and evo 9 should be

stunning work


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

That is a mighty fine car and a cracking job!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Cracking job mate! What did you use for the tyre dressing? looks like a perfect finish


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good as always James!!
The headlights and new wheel colour are a big improvement IMO.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s some kind of a beast man !


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely evo!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

looks stunning mate, whats the red terminator mod all about ? looks good


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning Evo:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Tasty evo! And that's a nice blue, great finish :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, the lights do make a difference to the overall look of the car but are subtle enough to be missed the first time you look at the car. Top notch job on the detail too :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Evo and great result.

Rota's though.


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

wow. just wow.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Very well kept Evo. A credit to the owner and yourself. Dedication on a whole new level :argie::argie:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work glad we can share the rite of detailing joint winners


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning evo, Top job!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Quick snap from Japfest for you..










Car was stunning as always.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great car, nice work.


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've seen that Evo around! Great car!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice , did you spray the hubs ?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Tom_watts said:


> Great work glad we can share the rite of detailing joint winners


You certainly can Tom. You always do a stunning job for me and its much appriciated :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Not bad work on that old nail James but mine certainly should of win they just felt sorry for nick coz he's welsh :lol::lol:

Seriously stunning work as always James and I was down there on day 2 of this old nail being valeted 

Now here's a piccy of a real Evo 

















Ill fight you for the trophy nick :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great, what doe the terminator lights look like at night?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome looking Evo, love the engine bay looks sick, how much BHP?

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Awesome looking Evo, love the engine bay looks sick, how much BHP?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


At the moment it's 430 but is currently at my tuners awaiting a 2.2 engine, stage 2 race developments head transplant and AMS GT35 turbo package so hopefully in it's new guise will see 600+


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> At the moment it's 430 but is currently at my tuners awaiting a 2.2 engine, stage 2 race developments head transplant and AMS GT35 turbo package so hopefully in it's new guise will see 600+


Lovely car........who is your tuner?


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Bloody evo rubbish!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

3dom said:


> Lovely car........who is your tuner?


Indigo GT:thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alex L said:


> That looks great, what doe the terminator lights look like at night?


Same as standard:thumb:


----------



## Macs (Apr 20, 2013)

These evo's are like Marmite.

Had one - hated it - but they polish up well.


Now I've a proper car............


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Same as standard:thumb:


So is it like a cover over the lense?

I like the look and might copy it when I get the R8 projector lenses for my car


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

macs said:


> these evo's are like marmite.
> 
> Had one - hated it - but they polish up well.
> 
> Now i've a proper car............


a v8?


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alex L said:


> So is it like a cover over the lense?
> 
> I like the look and might copy it when I get the R8 projector lenses for my car


No it's just the shield behind the projector that's painted, as standard they come in a teal colour (see last pic in post 22) You need to remove the projector and paint the shield behind it to whatever colour you prefer. Mine is painted red but I have also seen it done in yellow and purple.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> No it's just the shield behind the projector that's painted, as standard they come in a teal colour (see last pic in post 22) You need to remove the projector and paint the shield behind it to whatever colour you prefer. Mine is painted red but I have also seen it done in yellow and purple.


What paint did you use?


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alex L said:


> What paint did you use?


Just ordinary vht paint, nothing special.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolute Love these older EVO's - And that one is stunning - they did some great colours and that Blue is so deep.

nice car :thumb:


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice work. I do love your car, Nick. Makes me miss my GT.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Steve220 said:


> Very nice work. I do love your car, Nick. Makes me miss my GT.


Hey how goes Steve, hope all is well bud:thumb:

Got the carbon roof now as well so looks the same as your old one


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

"The owner did his normal top job with the britemax twins under the bonnet:"

Nice to hear you doing some cleaning yourself Nick 

Chris.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> "The owner did his normal top job with the britemax twins under the bonnet:"
> 
> Nice to hear you doing some cleaning yourself Nick
> 
> Chris.


Yeah I hate polishing mealwork, saying that though wait until the new engine goes in, whatever was alloy and can be seen is being polished:doublesho

I did a 2 day detail and machine polish on the misses 207 over the weekend and did my back in and got sunburnt for my efforts

Still it's great having her massage after-sun into my back every couple of hours


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> "The owner did his normal top job with the britemax twins under the bonnet:"
> 
> Nice to hear you doing some cleaning yourself Nick
> 
> Chris.


Yeah I hate polishing metalwork, saying that though wait until the new engine goes in, whatever was alloy and can be seen is being polished:doublesho

A few bits done already:thumb:

Before



After


Before



After



Also I did a 2 day detail and machine polish on the misses 207 over the weekend and did my back in and got sunburnt for my efforts

Still it's great having her massage after-sun into my back every couple of hours


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Yeah I hate polishing metalwork, saying that though wait until the new engine goes in, whatever was alloy and can be seen is being polished:doublesho
> 
> A few bits done already:thumb:
> 
> ...


Shows what can be done with some effort. I do get bored quickly with it myself nowadays. 
Nice shiney parts:thumb: Don't chrome it though, looks too fake and doesn't show the hard work you put in to it.

The back is always the first thing to go...

As for the massage...

Chris.


----------

